# 2009 Summer Nationals Worcester Mass, July 2nd thru the 5th.



## Angus03820 (May 19, 2007)

*2009 Summer Nationals Worcester Mass, July 2nd thru the 5th.* I am attending this year(1st time). Any other GTO's going?


----------



## MorpheusRS (Mar 5, 2009)

sounds very interesting.. i'l have to do my best to go!


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

2009 New England Summer Nationals

I have taken awards out of there, with my GTO, the last two years but I probably won't be attending this year


----------



## StangStalker (Aug 21, 2005)

If it happens, i will be there. From what I've heard, Bob owes the city $57k from last year, and they want $100k up front for this year. As of 2 weeks ago, he hasn't even pulled the permits yet, which he usually does early May. After his little incident with the law last year, I would not advise preregistering just in case it all falls through and doesn't happen. At least you won't be out $35.


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

I was thinking the same thing about the pre-registering this year. earlier in the year the website was even saying that they weren't sure where it was going to be this year (maybe even out of state), "so it is more important to pre-register". that alone made up my mind. it will be in Worcester this year, but he has been known to owe a lot of different people big bucks. there was a decent sized write-up about in in Whip's Wheels last year

this event has probably gone past it's peak, and is only real good if you've never been to something like it before.


----------



## StangStalker (Aug 21, 2005)

Registered this morning, hope to run into some other Goats there. Saw this one when i was there.


----------

